# I love beer and brewing, but..



## Doctormcbrewdle (15/11/17)

But hate the shiddy feels it gives! Seriously, I love the hobby and winding down with a few (or 10) beers after work but geez the hangover's really get old quick. I find it hard to stop at just 1 beer. It's my only real hobby so really hard to just give it up.

How many do you guys have a night? Raging alcoholic, or quite the sophisticated conservative? Cheers


----------



## Shadime (15/11/17)

I have one schooner a night, more if watching football


----------



## akx (15/11/17)

I typically have 2or 3. A glass of water (or 2) before bed helps me prevent a hangover


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/17)

0 for Monday-Thursday 
1-6 for Friday-Sunday.

Hydration & eating helps avoid the hangover if I've had 4-6 the night before (though I try to ensure only 1 night per week gets that high in the beer count). Also spacing out the beers a little helps. I also find that after 4 days of 0 booze, I'm much more sensitive to both the booze and the hangover the next morning. So I try to limit the beers on the Friday night to 3-4. And Sunday's the night before the first day of the working week, so that's limited to 1-4 normally. 

The problem with this hobby is the longer you do it (hopefully) the better you get, the more you enjoy your beers and the more you want to drink them!

Yes, the hangovers are very annoying, however it's a little reminder that the ethanol is bad for you, and it's a safeguard to encourage moderation. [emoji6]


----------



## manticle (15/11/17)

I find most beer is the least likely beverage to cause hangovers and only if really done to excess, including a very late night, little to no food and/or multiple high abv versions.

Wine, on the other hand, kills me (and whisky too - have to treat that a tad more gently, love it though I do).


----------



## Hambone (15/11/17)

None during the week the 4-6 on the other nights including Sunday. Usually a couple around lunchtime on Saturday and Sunday as well.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

I have never drunk alcohol to get drunk but have ended up that way on many occasions. I just enjoy beer and rarely suffer from a headache style hangover particularly with home brew.
I'm retired now so no longer an after work issue. I drink when I feel like it, some days none, some days a couple before lunch and some days away we go into never-never land.


----------



## Pnutapper (15/11/17)

One is too many, and a thousand is not enough...


----------



## Andy_27 (15/11/17)

Usually no more than 4 a night. Sometimes more if the day at work was a shitty one. Usually have 2 or 3 nights off drinking a week... when doing night shifts. I've never had a headache hangover from homebrew either. After a big one, I might feel a little seedy the next day, but nothing some water and food dont fix.


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

you should try a commercial hangover v homebrew all grain hangover, they are worlds apart.


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/17)

Ive been drinking about 5 pints a night since 1972.

I recently decided that I wouldn't drink any more.



Or any less.


----------



## captain crumpet (15/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> Ive been drinking about 5 pints a night since 1972.
> 
> I recently decided that I wouldn't drink any more.
> 
> ...



I was worried about doing this for 5 years. Thank you for making my day. I now know that ive still got another 40 years before i should consider changing my pattern.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

To make you even happier still, and in the supporting of Bribie G, I also average out to about 5 imperial pints a day even if having a day off in the week and have so over the same period of time. Beer is good for you and if you drink in moderation like Bribie and myself you are assure longevity.


----------



## Yuz (15/11/17)

Comes down to your nutrition and hydration. Stock up on Thiamine tablets (or B-complex tabs) and drink water.
If you suspect you've got a bit of an issue with grog - see your doc.


----------



## warra48 (15/11/17)

Just 1 longneck about 6 days in each week. No more than that. Means I only need to brew once every 4 weeks or so. Never get hangovers either with that level of consumption.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/11/17)

Generally none during the week and a couple Friday -Sunday. 

Sometimes that doesn't happen and I have some during the week if I have had a crap day or the weather is really nice for having a beer. Only one on these occasions though. 

This week though I am trying to empty the minikeg so I can refill it for the weekend. Be damned if it's not running out!


----------



## lost at sea (15/11/17)

any more than 4 beers in any day is considered bing drinking.... yes lame i know but its true...

i work 2 months on 2 months off. so 2 months dry....and then even when home its no more than 2-3 on a week night every 2nd day. and 4-5 on game night. 

im happy with the amount of alcohol i consume and think i manage it well enough. i know my limits.


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/17)

Same mob that gives butter a lower health rating than ChemoFakeMargarineSubstance and recommends eating Kellogs Nutrigrain that's 30% sugar. 
Their heads are so far up their arses they can see their tonsils.

Now, where were we?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/11/17)

What you need is to be born with higher levels of acetaldehyde dehydrogenase than alcohol dehydrogenase. That way your body clears the acetaldehyde faster than it is made so it never accumulates. 

A small percentage of people have this quirk: I'm one of them, so I've never had a hangover.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

Just love that Bribie

What ever happened to “**** that was a nice beer, think I’ll have another one”.


----------



## fishingbrad (15/11/17)

Grott said:


> I drink when I feel like it, some days none, some days a couple before lunch and some days away we go into never-never land.



+1. I no longer beat myself up about how much I drink. The kids are feed and clothed, all bills are paid, I work a full time job. I have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/17)

When I lived at Old Bar my Bulgarian GP said that only about a third of heavy drinkers go on to develop liver disorders, and it's mostly genetic if you do. 
If you want to see real drunks, he said, go to Bulgaria and see what they do on the plum brandy. 

ABS figures 2015: deaths from alcoholic liver disease: 1,857 - out of around 18 million adults, I'll take a punt thank you. 

Interestingly, deaths from dementia: 12,625

So get into the grog before you forget where the kegerator is


----------



## thumbsucker (15/11/17)

Doctormcbrewdle - What I am about to say will offend, however asking for advice about moderation on a forum populated by people who produce their own alcohol is going to result in an extreme bias in the data. Its like asking junkies if their meth usage is normal, "yes it is" will be the response. In Australia alcoholism is celebrated as part of masculinity and male identity if you do not drink hard and heavy your some-kind of fag. 

I have a brother who is an alcoholic he drinks at least one bottle of hard spirits a night sometimes more, then he feels like a man and wants to fight. I have a sister who is a heroin junky she lives on the streets doing what ever she needs to get her fix (I come from a violent, broken and abused family). My grandfather on my mother side died in his early 40's from alcohol abuse brought on from PTSD suffered in WW2. I know first hand what addiction is and how it kills, I once watched a young man overdose and die many years ago in Kings Cross right in front of me. Alcoholism is just a slower more sociable normative method of doing what that young man did.

If something does not make you feel good then stop doing it, it you feel you have a problem controlling your consumption then seek help. Just because its a hobby is not a good enough reason to keep doing something. Join a sports club, do woodworking, play video games, go camping, bush walking, find something that you love and makes you happy.

Just for the record I drink beer, but its limited to 2 standard drinks every 3 or more days. I go to the gym, I do martial arts and I love doing woodworking. If alcohol was banned today I would just say who cares and move on.

Bribie G you are cherry picking data, alcoholic liver disease is 100% avoidable their should be ZERO death from alcohol anything. Dementia is a natural degenerative process and cannot be mitigated by any known actions.


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

early on-set dementia in 30 year old people is natural?
keeping active is a bit of a winner too.

i will just have a quick edit to add Portual and their decriminalization stats of ALL narcotics from 2001. Basically from the highest needle usage in Europe to the lowest in just 20 years. Seems people are more inclined find a way to get help if they can and are not stigmatized or put into the slammer, it's not a criminal issue it's disease, epidemiological kind of on our own making, that people can curb if there's support in place.
i guess if you think you need help - try.
also, if you join a sports club don't get up set if you suck at it... keep at it.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/17)

As a followup to @thumbsucker , all the males in my mum's side of the family have been alcoholics, and all have died prematurely of alcohol-related causes. 
So i've got a pretty strong family history to be wary of. And the health impact is irrefutable. (NB: the same "experts" reporting the health impact of alcohol are also the same ones that reported the dangers of smoking).

OTOH, I really like my beers, so i endeavour to keep an eye on consumption and not let it get out of control. This is an hobby i love and would like to keep doing it for many more decades. To do this i'm simply mindful of the health impact and addictive nature of the booze, and try to manage it to a level i'm happy with. 
I suppose some of the trick of it is to try to monitor yourself without being too biased by something you really enjoy.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

Yuz said:


> Stock up on Thiamine tablets (or B-complex tabs) and drink water.
> If you suspect you've got a bit of an issue with grog - see your doc.



I take a vitamin B1 every morning as alcoholic depletes it and and therefore it’s essential benefits.


----------



## thumbsucker (15/11/17)

Age does not exempt one from onslaught of nature, morality, gender or creed does not exempt you from nature. We all suffer disease, half of us will die from cancer, nature can strike at any age. A kid dying from cancer is as natural as geriatric dying from cancer. There will be few of us who will who will live into old age without some form of medical issue. Not smoking, limiting meat, eating more fish and vegetables combined with regular sustained exercise and limiting alcohol consumption will improve your odds of getting to an old age in reasonable condition. However old age is not terminal.

There are some guys lets say inspirational guys who make it to old age in style. I bit of a minor celebrity in bodybuilding is a guy who calls himself scooby here is a photo of him aged 50 years old 100% natural.







Then there is a guy named Jim Morris this photo was taken of him when he was 75 years old he died at age 80 peacefully in his sleep at home, he was also openly gay, vegan & black in a sport dominated by white males. Among the titles Morris won are: Mr. USA (1972), AAU Mr. America (1973), Mr. International (1974), and Mr. Olympia Masters Over 60 (1996).






IF they looks that good at 75 what excuse do any of use have.
One of my favourite quotes is "if people were horses most of us would have been shoot"

Healthy lifestyle choice do count, embrace life.


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

great half naked men, thanks for that.


----------



## HaveFun (15/11/17)

i drink when i feel like it

monday to thursday between 3-5, Friday to Sunday till i have enough

I stay away of the spirits plus one of the milk thistle tablets each day and it will be fine 






cheers

Stefan


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

auto-brewery dude drinks all the time


----------



## thumbsucker (15/11/17)

maybe this is more to your taste - I could not find a picture of a fat naked & drunk woman without being pornagraphic but maybe thats a good thing.






Either way it goes with todays marriage survey results


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if at my age I looked like those two muscle guys I’d know what a ******* boring life I was leading. (It’s my opinion in terms of my life style, for others it may be envy).

My one fear of departure from this earth is there may some beer left in the kegs.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

thumbsucker said:


> maybe this is more to your taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could have done his shirt up.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/11/17)

Grott said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder, if at my age I looked like those two muscle guys I’d know what a ******* boring life I was leading. (It’s my opinion in terms of my life style, for others it may be envy).
> 
> My one fear of departure from this earth is there may some beer left in the kegs.



FTFY


----------



## laxation (15/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> auto-brewery dude drinks all the time


awful lot of work to get over a DUI...

but seriously drink as much as you want... doesn't make you any more or less or a person if you drink more or less than the next bloke. and like anything, do it in moderation, especially if you're going to get stupid drunk


----------



## mtb (15/11/17)

Grott said:


> My one fear of departure from this earth is there may some beer left in the kegs.


My will states that any beer remaining in my kegs is to be served and consumed at the wake of my funeral.


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/17)

If I get enough advance notice about my demise I'll brew a Funerale for the wake. Whoever gets to empty the cornie first can take it home to their brewhouse. 
Come to think about it I'll do six Funerales and all AHB members invited to wake.


----------



## Grott (15/11/17)

Just had a great thought, any left in the keg, embalm me.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (15/11/17)

It's funny you should mention this, I watched a docco on two twin Brothers, one drank 12 beers in a sitting, the other 12 waters. They both pissed exactly the same amount of urine which pretty much proved that dehydration is not the cause of a hangover (though there are probably some who would argue this)

They also did another test where one would drink 14 beers in one sitting once a week, the other 2 beers per night and then had their blood tested. Both had exactly the same increase in body swelling and liver enzyme increase, so that proved that you don't have to binge drink to suffer damage.

The last test was done with those who have the genes you speak of here, in which case they do not get hangover's. I'm unfortunately not one of these people!  it was very interesting



Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> What you need is to be born with higher levels of acetaldehyde dehydrogenase than alcohol dehydrogenase. That way your body clears the acetaldehyde faster than it is made so it never accumulates.
> 
> A small percentage of people have this quirk: I'm one of them, so I've never had a hangover.


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

ah, but the alcohol (hydroxide break down if i recall correctly) disrupts the brain function regulating the nephron (kidney/renal function) which tells the kidney to concentrate the urine, so not entirely true.
the alcohol doesn't dehydrate you per se it's just not a very good hydrator - see above.
you would urinate the same however water person's would be filtered/concentrated.
drunky's would not.
for once i paid attention in biology was high school so likely wrong.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (15/11/17)

Ouch. Tough words

Rest assured. I'm not a 'fag'. You've nothing to worry about. Oh, and I've probably drunk more beer than you're ever likely to, being a former teen alcaholic brewing 3x fermenting vessels a week and still drinking em' green and topping up with a bottle of real Mcoy on dole day

I've since grown up 



thumbsucker said:


> Doctormcbrewdle - What I am about to say will offend, however asking for advice about moderation on a forum populated by people who produce their own alcohol is going to result in an extreme bias in the data. Its like asking junkies if their meth usage is normal, "yes it is" will be the response. In Australia alcoholism is celebrated as part of masculinity and male identity if you do not drink hard and heavy your some-kind of fag.
> 
> I have a brother who is an alcoholic he drinks at least one bottle of hard spirits a night sometimes more, then he feels like a man and wants to fight. I have a sister who is a heroin junky she lives on the streets doing what ever she needs to get her fix (I come from a violent, broken and abused family). My grandfather on my mother side died in his early 40's from alcohol abuse brought on from PTSD suffered in WW2. I know first hand what addiction is and how it kills, I once watched a young man overdose and die many years ago in Kings Cross right in front of me. Alcoholism is just a slower more sociable normative method of doing what that young man did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> for once i paid attention in biology was high school so likely wrong.



You must have paid attention for that bit.

AFAIK the disruption is actually to the production of vasopressin (AKA anti diuretic hormone) which in turn reduces the amount of water that the kidneys reabsorb from urine, increasing the volume expelled.

I believe it's a threshold effect which explains why once it is triggered you seem to be in and out of the loo all night. For me the threshold is about two pints.


----------



## homebrewnewb (15/11/17)

so brew a beer with vasopressin in it - hangover free beer? would prove the hypothesis wouldn't it... patent pending.


----------



## sp0rk (15/11/17)

captain crumpet said:


> I was worried about doing this for 5 years. Thank you for making my day. I now know that ive still got another 40 years before i should consider changing my pattern.


You should see @Bribie G on the port, it's quite a spectacle


----------



## Lionman (15/11/17)

Does the quality of the ferment affect the quality of the hangover?

I'm pretty sure that fusel alcohols cause nasty hangovers, and these are produced in higher quantities if your fermentation temps are too high.

Not sure if there is scientific evidence for this though.

Personally I get pretty bad hangovers no matter what beer I drink, mine or commercial. Its the quantity that matters for me. I have sprayed a few toilets in my time the morning after.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/11/17)

There's a lot of "bro science" that says that secondary metabolites change the "quality" of the hangover experience but I'm not aware of any real science that clarifies this.


----------



## Batz (15/11/17)

I'll have a beer when I want, how ever many I want, want ever time I want.

Call me what ever you want.


----------



## manticle (15/11/17)

I'm somewhere in between Bribie and thumbsucker*, sharing Batz's attitude.

The number of times this question comes up is high - the variety of responses is almost always the same.

Adults in an adult world make choices and take responsibility for them.

*Drink a lot AND keep fit


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/17)

Doctormcbrewdle said:


> But hate the shiddy feels it gives! Seriously, I love the hobby and winding down with a few (or 10) beers after work but geez the hangover's really get old quick. I find it hard to stop at just 1 beer. It's my only real hobby so really hard to just give it up.
> 
> How many do you guys have a night? Raging alcoholic, or quite the sophisticated conservative? Cheers



I have over drank really really good shit (God shit) on the odd occasion, God Nectar! Must have been a Beer God blessed me quite a few times. Nankasi? She can visit me again and again.
As for consumption though don't get too high on your own supply. Hangover stage is too far. The plan is long term enjoyment like for the rest of your life. So drink in moderation according to how long you want to live. I like the idea of over 100. I've heard its a mindset thing as well. You need to live that long to do all those things and brew all those different types of beers etc.


----------



## indica86 (15/11/17)

Hangover?

Really? Like almost never from homebrew.


----------



## manticle (15/11/17)

Doctormcbrewdle said:


> Ouch. Tough words
> 
> Rest assured. I'm not a 'fag'. You've nothing to worry about.




I don’t think TS was worried about your sexuality.


----------



## Yuz (15/11/17)

funny you are...


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (16/11/17)

You sound actually alot like myself man. I'm semi retired, just quite a bit younger at 35. I own my own company and only work maybe, 20 hours per week. It's great! But the beer is always looking at me through the door of that darn fridge.. ha. I find it especially difficult on a beautiful sunny morning where the pool is calling and know that if I pop one, ill usually end up drunk by lunch. But it's ok. I just make sure I don't need to go anywhere for the day and live a little!




Grott said:


> I have never drunk alcohol to get drunk but have ended up that way on many occasions. I just enjoy beer and rarely suffer from a headache style hangover particularly with home brew.
> I'm retired now so no longer an after work issue. I drink when I feel like it, some days none, some days a couple before lunch and some days away we go into never-never land.


----------



## Grott (16/11/17)

In my opinion as long as you feel your in control and you are hurting no one else, then enjoy. (An annual health check is always a good thing.). There will be some that will criticise your life style but they are not you and you make your own choices. We are open to the world now, the world clock so being pissed before lunch, or tea or bed or breakfast is not necessarily an issue.

I will repeat, as long as no one is hurt by this. If they are then seeking help may be required.


----------



## mstrelan (16/11/17)

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...does-eating-yeast-keep-you-from-getting-drunk


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/11/17)

Opposite for me, I work at certain times of year in the hot sun with dangerous equipment (e.g. swinging a cane knife, hydraulic corers) - Going to the job with anything like a hangover would be bloody dangerous...

A beer or two on weeknights is all that's possible. On the weekend you can have a few though if the mood takes.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (17/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Opposite for me, I work at certain times of year in the hot sun with dangerous equipment. Going to the job with anything like a hangover would be bloody dangerous...
> 
> A beer or two on weeknights is all that's possible. On the weekend you can have a few though if the mood takes.



Well, actually, I own a landscaping company in FNQ so that 20 hours work is normally done whilst felling trees or digging trenches sweating my absolute clackers off in the tropical heat! I've just gotten used to it over time. Well, as used to it as you can anyway (laughs)


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/11/17)

Couldn't do it to my workmates, if I'm swinging a machete close to people and they are doing the same with me.... you better be sober mate. I want to go home with all my bits.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (17/11/17)

Yea I agree, no one should go to work drunk. But I believe that applies, not just to those on machinery, but also taxi drivers, childcare workers, chefs, etc etc etc. Unfortunately, like everything else in this mad World it happens though


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/11/17)

Hungover or extremely tired can be just as bad as over the limit.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (17/11/17)

Wise man, my friend


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/17)

I rarely drink before 4 or after 8.30. Otherwise I'm dragging myself off to the dunny a couple of times during the night. 
That's why I'll be turning up at the case swap around 3 ish. 
I'll be camping in the car in the bushes so the nocturnals will be no worries, funnel and silicone hose out through the door should work.

Or a pack of dri-nites?


----------



## Pnutapper (17/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> I rarely drink before 4 or after 8.30. Otherwise I'm dragging myself off to the dunny a couple of times during the night.
> That's why I'll be turning up at the case swap around 3 ish.
> I'll be camping in the car in the bushes so the nocturnals will be no worries, funnel and silicone hose out through the door should work.
> 
> Or a pack of dri-nites?




Or one of these?


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (17/11/17)

This is another thing I think I actually invented a long time ago and now kick myself for.. the other is something like Facebook but wouldn't have had the ability to physically get something going anyway.. Probably alot of people had the same ideas but not smarts or money to make them happen


----------



## manticle (17/11/17)

By 'think I invented', you mean you got tanked, pissed yourself and thought 'if only my socks were made from cotton wool'?


----------



## Lionman (17/11/17)

I just wish I could have a pint with lunch sometimes on work days.

Working in the city, so many tasty options, zero tolerance company wide policy. I sit behind a desk.

It's just cruel.


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/11/17)

considered becoming a contractor? some of the BIGGEST pissheads i have been around, and i thought i was i was bad.

edit: probably some of the hardest workers now that i think about it.


----------



## mtb (17/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> considered becoming a contractor? some of the BIGGEST pissheads i have been around, and i thought i was i was bad.


I'm a contractor and I can confirm this.


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/11/17)

knew it and thank you for the independent verification from the capital territory. disclosure, been a contractor in the past.


----------



## Pnutapper (17/11/17)

mtb said:


> I'm a contractor and I can confirm this.



+1


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (17/11/17)

Lol, you're absolutely correct about that. I think it's due to being absolutely rooted after a job so people seem to self mecicate with a couple brewski's. As someone mentioned earlier it's the common 'Aussie' way too that comes with it

Now that you mention it, I have a mate who's a sparkie that worked on a construction project in China, said the locals do 12-14hr days then all head out and get blotto before turning up to work again a few hours later. Kinda goes against what we were also talking about just before! Crazy. So it's not just Aussies. He reckons they were even worse over there


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (17/11/17)

Pnutapper said:


> +1



The profile pic says it all


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/17)

I know a couple of aged care nurses, maybe they could catheterise me for the case swap.


----------



## earle (17/11/17)




----------



## Grott (17/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> I know a couple of aged care nurses, maybe they could catheterise me for the case swap.



Have you thought of *water proof* trousers tucked into gum boots? Just piss at will.


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/17)

Will would get annoyed, but at that stage probably wouldn't notice anyway.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/11/17)

Doctormcbrewdle said:


> Now that you mention it, I have a mate who's a sparkie that worked on a construction project in China, said the locals do 12-14hr days then all head out and get blotto before turning up to work again a few hours later. Kinda goes against what we were also talking about just before! Crazy. So it's not just Aussies. He reckons they were even worse over there



China has possibly the highest rates of work place deaths in the World (construction included). .. That is not something we should aspire to.


----------



## koshari (18/11/17)

Grott said:


> Have you thought of *water proof* trousers tucked into gum boots? Just piss at will.


a bicycle tube run down the inseam of your pants are far more refined....


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (18/11/17)

To the guy who mentioned worse hangovers drinking megaswill. I had a mate come over last night and he bought some 'Great Northern' lagers over. I thought, sure I'll give em' a go. As usual, first couple of sips were nice and fresh, but 1/3rd of the way in I just wanted a home brew. Ended up having 3 of the Northerns amd maybe 5 homies and felt sh!thouse!! I think there is something to it. By the way he loved the home brew!


----------



## wereprawn (18/11/17)

Grott said:


> Have you thought of *water proof* trousers tucked into gum boots? Just piss at will.


Here you go. With regular self-adjustment, you can even keep both feet warm in winter.


----------



## Grott (18/11/17)

Perfect, might get that myself.


----------



## Zoetemeyer (21/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> great half naked men, thanks for that.


And the problem is?


----------



## Zoetemeyer (21/11/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> great half naked men, thanks for that.





homebrewnewb said:


> great half naked men, thanks for that.


and the problem is?


----------



## Coldspace (1/12/17)

I strictly stick to beer these days, spirits just **** me up too much these days. Still like a bundy ,

I let my brewing consumption get out of control a few years ago, few trade mates / male family etc nearly every arvo in my shed for months and months, most of a year easy to do when it's also my workshop and the boys unload for the day and schooners start ,plenty of cornies getting consumed. Till I thought enough is enough, and hit the gym and lost 20 kgs. 
Moved my keezer upto the house patio, so it's not in the man cave and keeps the family happy.
These days me and the missus very rarely have anything Monday to Thursday , fri and sat prob 5-6 for me, maybe once a month a full blow out fri night . But the hang over is nothing compared to spirits.
I still brew heaps, but it's some for family members and half for me, I usually brew two batches simultaneously at a time, and immediate family get half. Rest for me or social occasions.

Going to always try and keep some mids and lows on taps for visitors and myself.

Question,

What's the legal ramifications if someone has a drink driving issue leaving your house and you provided the beer?

I know morally it's bad, I do stop mates after a few glasses unless they have a driver or leave car here, but occasionally a piss head mate might show up on a sat arvo who's had a few somewhere else, drinks 2-3 at mine and then leaves, if he gets busted or even worse causes an accident, can I be liable ?

Cheers


----------



## Dae Tripper (1/12/17)

Coldspace said:


> I know morally it's bad, I do stop mates after a few glasses unless they have a driver or leave car here, but occasionally a piss head mate might show up on a sat arvo who's had a few somewhere else, drinks 2-3 at mine and then leaves, if he gets busted or even worse causes an accident, can I be liable ?



Not a chance. Concider leaving a pub, should they be liable?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/12/17)

I'm with Dae Tripper on that. It is a concern for someone in your position but is it your responsibility? no way. 
I will not risk my driving license because it is my full responsibility if I do etc. No fault of the beverage consumed unless the world has totally flipped on its head....


----------



## Coldspace (2/12/17)

Thought so guys, just what I keep telling the wife, she has alittle dig at me sometimes lol .

Cheers


----------



## Grott (2/12/17)

But it’s your conscious that can be the real problem. If, without seriously trying to stop someone from driving pissed and they had an accident or worse killed someone or themselves it could be very hard living with. But if you did seriously try to stop them and they persisted then not much you can do and your conscious should be clear.


----------



## Pnutapper (2/12/17)

I don't know what the outcome was, I can't remember now, It would have been around 20 years ago... A publican was taken to court for allowing a punter to drive home pissed. I can't recall if it was civil or criminal, I must look it up again.
I do know that as a part of RSA in Vic at least, it is illegal to serve anyone who is intoxicated. And yep, you are intoxicated as soon as you have had one single drink.
Some of the rules and regs policed by the VCGLR are confounding to say the least.


----------



## manticle (2/12/17)

They've changed the wording now but I used to love:

"If you are drunk, violent or quarrelsome, you must leave the premises when asked"


----------



## SnailAle (2/12/17)

I usually have 1-2 four to six nights a week. Break it up with scotch and wine too


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/12/17)

Need some sort of sobriety test before you drive home.


----------



## capsicum (2/12/17)

I try to keep it classy at home and try to have at least half my taps 4% ABV or lower, but on the rare occasions that I go out I always find myself at some "craft beer bar" drinking high alcohol stuff, wanting to try one of everything.


----------



## laxation (2/12/17)

I did that on a Thursday night a few weeks back. Friday sucked.


----------

